# vabbè



## laura12345

¿Como puedo decir en español "vabbè"con el significado de "non fa niente" o como una exclamación , como para decir "vabbè , lasciamo perdere questo,  parliamo invece di...".

¿Sugerencias? ¿Existe una expresión breve como el "vabbè" italiano?


----------



## infinite sadness

Che io sappia, con il significato di "passiamo ad altro" il corrispondente di vabbé dovrebbe essere "bueno".


----------



## laura12345

Grazie, tuttavia non sono convinta.  Sicuramente ho sbagliato io a non fornire l'esatto contesto in cui quel "vabbè" ricorre.Allora : questa persona viene colpita da un uccello ( o meglio dai suoi escrementi) allora esclama "e vabbè!" come per dire "e che sfortuna".


----------



## 0scar

Y bue, ta bien, ma sí.


----------



## droid

"vabbè , lasciamo perdere questo,"

"Vale, dejemos esto,"

Saludos.


----------



## ursu-lab

laura12345 said:


> ¿Como puedo decir en español "vabbè"con el  significado de "non fa niente" o como una exclamación , como para decir  "*vabbè *, lasciamo perdere questo,  parliamo invece di...".
> 
> ¿Sugerencias? ¿Existe una expresión breve como el "vabbè" italiano?



In questo caso esiste e coincide perfettamente: è "*vale*, déjalo,...".



laura12345 said:


> Sicuramente ho sbagliato io a non fornire l'esatto contesto in cui quel "vabbè" ricorre.Allora : questa persona viene colpita da un uccello ( o meglio dai suoi escrementi) allora esclama "e vabbè!" come per dire "e che sfortuna".



In questa situazione precisa (la cacca di un piccione caduta sul vestito), invece, io direi semplicemente, trattandosi di un "accidenti" sottinteso:

"¡Vaya! (m.... )"

o "¡Y dale!" nel senso di "ecco, ci mancava solo questa!"/ "E daje"...(a Roma)


----------



## elitaliano

Io, italiano (e quindi potrei sbagliarmi), direi: "*pero bueno*".


----------



## Neuromante

elitaliano said:


> Io, italiano (e quindi potrei sbagliarmi), direi: "*pero bueno*".


Sí, te equivocas Pero no porque sea incorrecto, sino porque le faltaría contexto. Esas dos palabras solas, sin nada añadido y sin  entonación  se usan para cortarle el discurso a otra persona y empezar uno enfrentado.

En cambio, decir (Un ejemplo entre mil):
"Pero bueno, no deja de ser cierto que.../también es verdad que..." d_espués_  de dar tu opinión, sí podría traducir la propuesta de exclamación que ha dado Laura.


----------



## elitaliano

Neuromante said:


> Sí, te equivocas Pero no porque sea incorrecto, sino porque le faltaría contexto. Esas dos palabras solas, sin nada añadido y sin entonación se usan para cortarle el discurso a otra persona y empezar uno enfrentado.
> 
> En cambio, decir (Un ejemplo entre mil):
> "Pero bueno, no deja de ser cierto que.../también es verdad que..." d_espués_ de dar tu opinión, sí podría traducir la propuesta de exclamación que ha dado Laura.



Ho capito (credo). Grazie


----------



## laura12345

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## francisgranada

E "va bien" nello spagnolo non si usa in assoluto (nel senso di "va bene" o simile) ?


----------



## Estopa

francisgranada said:


> E "va bien" nello spagnolo non si usa in assoluto (nel senso di "va bene" o simile) ?



No, "va bien" non si userebbe con questo senso.


----------



## Kaxgufen

0scar said:


> Y bue, ta bien, ma sí.



Me gustan estas respuestas porque no sólo son coloquiales sino que el "ma sí" es una de las tantas expresiones rioplatenses de origen italiano.
Hay muchísimas maneras de expresar el disgusto por un sorpresivo "regalo" de un ave.
Personalmente yo me expresaría con gruesos epítetos en voz baja, inadecuados para registrar en este foro...
 NADIE va a decir "Oh, caramba, pero que contrariedad!"...antes bien  dirían "Pájaro de mi...ércoles!".

(hay que ver también donde cae el guano. A mi una paloma me emporcó un billete de los grandes, justo cuando iba a pagar mi entrada. No podia darlo ni volverlo a la billetera. Tampoco podía quedarme ahí, con el regalo en la mano...y dije "pero la pu!" y me fui)


----------



## ursu-lab

Kaxgufen said:


> Hay muchísimas maneras de expresar el disgusto por un sorpresivo "regalo" de un ave.Personalmente yo me expresaría con gruesos epítetos en voz baja, inadecuados para registrar en este foro... NADIE va a decir "Oh, caramba, pero que contrariedad!"...antes bien  dirían "Pájaro de mi..." [...] y dije "pero la pu!" y me fui)


¡Muy buenos! 
O también: "¡la madre que te parió!" 
De todas formas, pocos italianos se conformarían con un inofensivo "vabbè" en la misma situación...


----------

